# Case for Crossbow?



## Jim (Sep 10, 2016)

Soft case or hard case? 

I like the plano manta, but I also think I can get away with Parkers soft case. 

Plano manta: https://amzn.to/2cMlxII

Parker Red hot: https://amzn.to/2cMlk8n


----------



## lovedr79 (Sep 11, 2016)

Personal preference. I always wanted a hard case for added protection.


----------



## overboard (Sep 11, 2016)

Same thought here, the hard case will just be added protection. I bought a soft case for mine and it serves the purpose.


----------



## juggernot (Sep 11, 2016)

I have made 2 brackets to hold crossbows in my G3. They are sturdy and islolate the crossbows from shock while riding in the boat. I made them out of 4x4 pvc fence/mailbox post covering, packaging foam and velcro. I will post up some pics soon. Mine are made for Excalibur +bows but I believe they could be made to fit compound +bows.


----------



## JMichael (Sep 13, 2016)

I've never used a case. Whether riding in a truck or a boat, I just toss my backpack (never leave on a hunt without it) in and lay the head of my bow on top of the pack and let the butt rest on the floor. Gives it plenty of padding in case it's a rough ride to the woods.


----------



## overboard (Sep 13, 2016)

juggernot said:


> I have made 2 brackets to hold crossbows in my G3. They are sturdy and islolate the crossbows from shock while riding in the boat. I made them out of 4x4 pvc fence/mailbox post covering, packaging foam and velcro. I will post up some pics soon. Mine are made for Excalibur +bows but I believe they could be made to fit compound +bows.


 
Would like to see what you made up for carrying your bow in the boat. I fish a river and often see deer alongside it, was thinking about taking the bow and doing some hunting along with walleye fishing while there. I also have an Excalibur and the main reason I bought a case was to carry it in the boat and not get it all banged up.


----------



## juggernot (Sep 13, 2016)

overboard said:


> juggernot said:
> 
> 
> > I have made 2 brackets to hold crossbows in my G3. They are sturdy and islolate the crossbows from shock while riding in the boat. I made them out of 4x4 pvc fence/mailbox post covering, packaging foam and velcro. I will post up some pics soon. Mine are made for Excalibur +bows but I believe they could be made to fit compound +bows.
> ...



I got the idea while fishing and seeing deer myself onshore and in bow range during bow season. I bought my boat for hunting deer as much as fishing but I've always beached the boat to go hunting.
I will post pics thursday and you could make your own easily.I'm looking to cast and blast ( or fling an arrow) . Fish the afternoon, take a deer from the boat if I have a shot, or sneak into the woods for the last hour or so of daylight. I hope to put my dad on one too !


----------

